# Please Identify my peacocks!



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of peacocks yesterday at a local cichlid store and they are my first. They are currently in a tank with albino snow whites, yellow labs, red zebras, and cobalts. For the life of me, I cannot remember what the owner said they were, which I should remember, because I paid $31 each for them. Please tell me what they are and if I got ripped off! Thank you!!! 









the male.









male again, with my female yellow lab 









breeding pair.


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like a Aulonocara hybrid "Gold Peacock" Hard to tell on the breeding pair.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah it's hard to get them to sit(swim) still, all i have is my 2 megapixel camera phone.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Strawberry, Gold, Poseidon? Any of those names ring a bell? In any case, a hybrid Peacock, interesting looking but in my opinion, $31 each is way too much.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah you paid way to much for a junk fish well at least there just as mean as mbuma maybe you should take em back


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree that it looks like you got ripped off. Peacocks don't mate in pairs, either, so you'd want at least 3 females for that male.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Welp, I did more research on my "junk fish" and it is definitely a Hybrid Gold Peacock. I don't sell my fry out and if anything I give what I can't keep to my friend down the road, who does not distribute them any further. Even though it's a hybrid, man-made, it is an absolutely beautiful fish with humorous character. I'm still glad I made the purchase. :fish:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

There junk casuse there hormoned when they are small to get the color that you get from them and the hormones destroy the internal organs of the fish casuseing a shorter life span of the fish.


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....Glad your happy with your purchase :thumb:

And Peacocks WILL breed in pairs...it only take s one of each sex. BUT it is better to keep them in female heavy groups :wink:

Enjoy them


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

danielratti said:


> There junk casuse there hormoned when they are small to get the color that you get from them and the hormones destroy the internal organs of the fish casuseing a shorter life span of the fish.


 I did not think this breed was often hormoned... I've not seen nor heard of them losing those colors over time...

$31 each is a bit high since they are generally a 9.99 fish in most LFS. Ripped off might be too strong a word, but you certainly paid $40 more than the fish are often found at for 2 fish.

Glad you like you new pets... enjoy!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

See the ones *** seen when they come into the store are a bright bright pink and stay that way for a long time then they turn this pale color after a while then just start dieing. Where im from no one will by them and when ever my friend gets them in a shipment at his store is casue walmart didn't want them or he orders sunsines and get those.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

i would call my peacock anything but pale, and i cant give any credit to these pics i took with my cell phone. if i used a sony 8 MP camera i believe you would be absolutely shocked as o how vivid these peacocks are.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i know how they look im around them 10 hours a day along with thousdands of other fish. Im not the biggest fan it just a persons taste i suppose.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

danielratti said:


> See the ones I've seen when they come into the store are a bright bright pink and stay that way for a long time then they turn this pale color after a while then just start dieing. Where im from no one will by them and when ever my friend gets them in a shipment at his store is casue walmart didn't want them or he orders sunsines and get those.


Sounds like he gets nice fish and then kills them with poor water quality, find out what day he gets them in and buy them on that day.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

danielratti said:


> See the ones I've seen when they come into the store are a bright bright pink and stay that way for a long time then they turn this pale color after a while then just start dieing. Where im from no one will by them and when ever my friend gets them in a shipment at his store is casue walmart didn't want them or he orders sunsines and get those.


Good info thanks!

The dying part makes me think it's not hormones that cause a color loss since death is not a normal result of being hormoned at a young age (as far as I know anyway). Still, good info that there are some issues to be aware of.


----------

